# Mounting Option for simrad Go 7



## AgAngler2370

I’ve been looking for a mounting option for a Go7 that would be a little more rugged than the standard gimbal mount. I’ve found an option from Navpod which appears to be made for sailboats but wondering if anyone has used it on their skiff and could provide some feedback. Only downside looks to be you are stuck at a 20 degree mounting angle.

https://navpod.com/product/pp4408-c/


----------



## Akwakop

I would go with a RAM mount. Lots of versatility in mounting and priced at about 80% less than that NavPod.


----------



## Egrets Landing

https://www.balzoutllc.com/lowrance-mounts

https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224

https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-D-111U-C


----------



## topnative2

I have my GO7 on a ram mount 1-1/2"...sturdy

Also, Ram has a puck u can run the wires thru and mount the ram on


----------



## jsnipes

RAM mounts don't mention compatibility w Simrad - you didn't have any issues using it though?


----------



## Egrets Landing

RAM mounts are universal. It works fine and has lots of options but its not the best and doesn't look the best.


----------



## topnative2

jsnipes said:


> RAM mounts don't mention compatibility w Simrad - you didn't have any issues using it though?


Just had to drill 2 holes in frame of ram mount ...simple works great


----------



## jsnipes

AgAngler - what did you end up doing?

Need to order something for my GO9


----------



## FSUDrew99

topnative2 said:


> Just had to drill 2 holes in frame of ram mount ...simple works great


Bringing this old post back to life.

Do you find the ram mount to be less shaky than the stock flimsy go7 mount?? @topnative2


----------



## topnative2

I am still using the simrad mount....bolted it to the ram mount. The thought of flimsy has not entered my head. I have it on a 6" long/high mount 1 1/2" ball mount. I may go shorter for aesthetics.
I used some heat shrink to cover the exposed nut/bolt....cleans it up.

All in all....completely satisfied...not my first ram set up..like the 1 1/2' ball "more better"


----------



## topnative2

FSUDrew99 said:


> Bringing this old post back to life.
> 
> Do you find the ram mount to be less shaky than the stock flimsy go7 mount?? @topnative2


 see above


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Ram mount works well


----------



## Cam

We use the Simrad mount as well. Parts in our setup: 

Ram Ball Mount: https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-111BU

Ram Ball Base: https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-235U

Ram Double Socket Security Arm: https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-201-SU

Ram Security Gimbal Knob: https://www.rammount.com/part/RAP-S-KNOBG-7U

If you are bolting the mount directly to a console, Ram makes cheaper kits. The security knobs aren't meant to stop a determined thief but rather slow someone from walking away with our Simrad with little effort.


----------



## hipshot

I've seen more than one RAM mount slip in rough water. I kinda like the Balzout mount.


----------



## topnative2

A bit of anti-skid on the ball should fix it........


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Why do you not just use the Simrad mount screwed down to the top your console? Guess I am missing something??


----------



## Egrets Landing

Because it is far less functional like that for most boats.


----------

